# cell phone jammers



## Visor

Are portable cell phone jammers illegal? This guy was using one as a prank on people the other day.


----------



## solaceofwinter

how did he do it?
what was the device? i work for a cell phn company. lol


----------



## awall

There are several business that use cell phone jammers so they can't be used in their place of business. Mostly used by theaters.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Visor said:


> Are portable cell phone jammers illegal? This guy was using one as a prank on people the other day.


From the FCC

Operations
Blocking & Jamming

The operation of transmitters designed to jam or block wireless communications is a violation of the Communications Act of 1934, as amended ("Act"). See 47 U.S.C. Sections 301, 302a, 333. The Act prohibits any person from willfully or maliciously interfering with the radio communications of any station licensed or authorized under the Act or operated by the U.S. government. 47 U.S.C. Section 333. The manufacture, importation, sale or offer for sale, including advertising, of devices designed to block or jam wireless transmissions is prohibited. 47 U.S.C. Section 302a(b). Parties in violation of these provisions may be subject to the penalties set out in 47 U.S.C. Sections 501-510. Fines for a first offense can range as high as $11,000 for each violation or imprisonment for up to one year, and the device used may also be seized and forfeited to the U.S. government.


----------



## Firefly

They're VERY illegal but I wouldn't mind having one for those loud mouths that insist talking on their cell on the bus.


----------



## NaeKid

If there is a cell-jammer available, I would be interested in having one installed in my vehicle. When I am driving, I do not want to be "bothered" by people calling me. If there was a jammer tied to my ignition (turns on when the vehicle is running) that could stop calls from coming through, it would be great. The bonus would be if the range was sufficient to jam other people's signals within 50 meters of my vehicle while I am driving.


----------



## northernontario

NaeKid said:


> When I am driving, I do not want to be "bothered" by people calling me.


Jeeze... just turn your phone off... or set it to vibrate.


----------



## Expeditioner

Here is a link that explains how the operate. They are legal for certain entities but the general public is not one of those entities. The rule of law must be honored.

HowStuffWorks "How Cell Phone Jammers Work"


----------



## TechAdmin

I know a person who ordered one of these off the internet somehow. It looked like a radio and you could push a button on it to jam the cell signal. I don't know what the range was or the price or where he got it however. I even asked him if it was illegal but I can't remember what he said...


----------



## esecuritytec

*http://www.esecuritytec.cn*



Visor said:


> Are portable cell phone jammers illegal? This guy was using one as a prank on people the other day.


E-Security Technology Co.,Ltd. was established by Zhejiang Government in 2000, focusing on the development and marketing of Security and telecom products Now E-Security is the foremost innovator in the field of RFjamming, In countering the ever growing threat of remotely controlled improvised explosive devices (RCIEDs), E-Security has invested heavily in the development of a range of State-of-the-art, multi band, very high power jamming systems ,Vehicular Jamming system,Multi band Jamming system,Indoor and Outdoor Jammers(Cellphone Jammers,Gps Jammers,Wireless camera jammers


----------



## cattlefarmer

I thought that movie theaters used a wire mesh like a ferides (spelling) cage.


----------



## Irene7999

Visor said:


> Are portable cell phone jammers illegal? This guy was using one as a prank on people the other day.


portable cell phone jammer is illegal in the U.S. Very illegal. And not just by ordinary citizens. It's illegal for theater and restaurant owners to jam (block) calls, and even state and local police or prison officials. The U.S., in fact, has the strictest laws in the world against jamming cell calls.

U.S. law prohibits not only buying, selling, carrying or owning a cell phone jammer, but also posting a Craigslist ad that claims you're selling one. If you're caught with a jammer, you could face up to $11,000 in fines and up to one year in prison.

(illegal site)laws vary throughout the world. In the U.K. and Japan, for example, anyone can own a jammer -- as long as they don't use it.

Dozens of countries, including Canada, Mexico, New Zealand, Norway, Turkey and others, allow the police or prison officials to use jammers.

Chinese and Indian schools use jammers to stop cheaters. Mexico allows jammers in churches and hospitals. And Pakistan allows jamming in banks and libraries.


----------



## JeepHammer

You can buy jammers from the UK with little or no trouble.

They are becoming quite popular with truck drivers in this country.
When wired correctly, they operate when the truck is moving and disengage when the truck is parked making them practically impossible to track down.

They stop all the stupid stuff car drivers do around them while talking on the phone or texting while they are in the vicinity of the truck. 
It's simply forcing drivers to pay attention to the road and big trucks instead of texting and doing stupid things in traffic.

With a range of about 300 yards, sometimes more, this is a very good thing for big truck drivers trying to get through city traffic.

The down side is they aren't selective.
They will cut off a 911 call about a accident or heart attack just as well as they cut off some idiot texting their horoscope or trying to hook up on a porno site when they are supposed to be driving.
-------------------------------

Although jammers are illegal, many buildings are being built with 'Measures' in mind to imped or completely stop signal.
Movie theaters are a prime example.
Grounded metal shielding around the theaters often PASSIVELY block signal, without 'Actively' jamming it.
Those are still legal.

As I understand, there are some restaurants doing the same thing recently.
I've seen the plans on line from architects with designs for limiting 'Electro-Magnetic' radiation.

Virtually every large computer room has shielding from EM radiation right now.

Since cell phones are nothing but electro-magnetic radiation, it leads one to believe they are trying to limit the interference of EM fields into their buildings. You can divine the rest.
Since you are allowed to control ANY aspect of intrusion into your environment LEGALLY, blocking signal isn't the same as Jamming, and it's still legal. 
----------------------------------

In the military, we had 'Blue Rooms' where you couldn't send or receive signal of any kind that wasn't hard wired through controlled conditions.

Mostly used for briefings on classified projects, it's my understanding that the walls were laced with wire mesh that was charged so it interrupted analog signals, and I assume in the digital age they have allowed for the digital technology.

And I know first hand we had signal jammers that worked in nearly all analog and digital signals.
We used them to disrupt wireless IED communication so it couldn't be remotely detonated while we were trying to dispose of it.

Since all signals were being jammed, we had to use WIRED communications while we were working,
And the signal disruption was so strong that it sometimes leaked into our communications and hard wired circuits like Cable TV, local closed circuit security cameras, hard wired telephone service, ect.

Now, if you don't like that, think about it this way,
You can do without 'Ophra' for two hours while the bomb squad or EOD takes care of some IED and saves someone's (maybe yours!) life!
------------------------------

So, maybe the 'Tin Foil Hat' bunch had it right all along! :scratch


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Cuttin off the emergency calls is why there illegal. I wouldn't wanna be a truck driver passin a DOT officer on his phone when it cuts off his signal. Bet there be lots of high dollar explainin ta do.


----------



## ilvla

For someone, jammer is only for prank, , as a toy

you can have a look at this, it is a real jammer in a disguised of a pack of cigarettes.
As open the box, push the black button and gaze around innocently as your neighbours start fuming at their dead mobile phones,you could have so much fun with that one ... watch them trying to reconnect ... reconnect ... then go into panic and withdrawals when the telephonic beast refused to respond!!


----------



## JeepHammer

That's a pretty small jammer, the ones I've seen are about the size of two VCR tapes stacked on top of each other and have a couple of short antennas sticking out of them.

I'm pretty well amazed the reach of those Jammers and if located correctly on the truck, they work quite well without causing undue problems to idiot drivers that blab on the phone endlessly...

When located on top the cab, behind the fiberglass wind guard or up in the fiberglass riser for the 'Sleeper', The signal is projected forward and out to the sides.
The trailer usually blocks the signal, so anyone to the rear of the truck has signal, but the morons immediately to the sides and forward of the vehicle don't have service.

The theory is, if they can cut you off, crash into your sides, or jam the brakes or do something else stupid in front of you that will effect your immediate traffic lane, then they are cut off and *MIGHT* accidentally pay attention to the road and the traffic for a change...

I haven't heard of any studies, and I don't know there will ever be any studies, but the premise is sound enough, no worse than expecting someone to use turns signals or NOT watch TV/Movies while driving...
And the DOT and Feds have proven you have to be TWICE as drunk as the legal limit (0.08%) to be as dangerous as you are talking on a cell phone.
All similar studies in Europe and Canada have returned the same results!

'Distracted Driving', including eating, drinking, talking on phone will all get you ticketed or arrested in England and some other European countries!

I do know that we have had great signal, then the signal is lost all at once, but comes on a few minutes later when we are parked around truck stops with the company display rig...
We were actually parked across the street from the cell tower one time and lost signal, and that's about the only times we have 'Issues'...

Since the trucks equipped have 'Parking Brake' switches hooked up, when the parking brake is on, the jammer shuts down, that would make sense, 
No signal until the jammer equipped vehicle gets into range and it shuts down when he parks and uses the parking brake.

I've seen about half a dozen vehicles equipped with what was described as a 'Jammer' and when brake were charged, my cell phone lost signal/service.
I assume the driver actually had something, and it wasn't just a coincidence every time he charged his brakes and flipped the switch the cell phone quit...
Would be a pretty good trick if he knew when cell service was going to drop out! Pretty good party trick indeed!

With the way idiots drive when on phones, texting, ect., I don't think it's really a bad idea!
I've been in those trucks, I've seen what people do to them!
I can't imagine being a truck driver and NOT having a heart or nervous condition!

Personally, I think they should have 'Anti-Cadillac missiles on those trucks,
Do something dangerously stupid, and a missile shoots out and frys your fuel injection system so you aren't on the road trying to kill people anymore!
If we can fly missiles into chosen windows in Baghdad from 6,000 miles away, there should be some way to take out the electrical system in some teenagers Honda or blue head's Cadillac when they try and kill people in traffic! 

At the company, we've installed cameras in the vehicles, just like the ones used by police as evidence to PROVE that when our people have accidents, it's someone else's fault!
Keeps our drivers honest and from doing something stupid at the same time!
They are PERFECTLY aware those cameras are up there on the windshield and on the mirrors, so they keep it honest!

Three wrecks, all three times we were exonerated in court...
Even when the lawyer drove his Jaguar into the side of our truck coming off an on ramp and swung over one lane too many!

Not a bad deal if you ask me, cameras, jammers, ect. for commercial vehicles.


----------



## nj_m715

Any thing can be jammed. In a nut shell your jammer sends out a stronger signal on the same freq. as the device you want to jam. A very simple way to explain It would be to honk a horn while someone was trying to talk. Our last set of cordless phones whould jam our wireless internet. guess the frequencies where close enough. I changed to a phone with a higher freq and it solved the problem. The microwave can cause problems too. 
Now getting one of those devices that makes all the lights turn green would be a handy thing to have. EMS uses them in some cities.


----------



## 101airborne

NaeKid said:


> If there is a cell-jammer available, I would be interested in having one installed in my vehicle. When I am driving, I do not want to be "bothered" by people calling me. If there was a jammer tied to my ignition (turns on when the vehicle is running) that could stop calls from coming through, it would be great. The bonus would be if the range was sufficient to jam other people's signals within 50 meters of my vehicle while I am driving.


There is such an item actually all cell phones come equiped with them however most people are un aware of that function............. It's called the OFF button :sssh:


----------



## NaeKid

oldsoldier said:


> There is such an item actually all cell phones come equiped with them however most people are un aware of that function............. It's called the OFF button :sssh:


It would be nice if that was true, but, there are phones now that have embedded batteries and no off button. You see them everyday as you are driving, walking, shopping, etc. It is the iPhone. The iPhone is designed more like a remote-control - always on and always trying to communicate with cell-towers.


----------



## backlash

I have 2 iPhones and they both have off buttons.
Never seen a phone you couldn't turn off.
All cell phones are constantly trying to contact a cell tower whenever it is on.
If they didn't you couldn't move while you talked.


----------



## SurviveNthrive

In the US the laws against cell phone jamming devices are so strong that prisons and jails have a difficult time working toward legally acquring and using them.

I'm surprised to read that in some countries they have the jammers in schools because when there are incidents at schools, some lives have been saved and great intel comes from people on the scene.


----------



## 101airborne

NaeKid said:


> It would be nice if that was true, but, there are phones now that have embedded batteries and no off button. You see them everyday as you are driving, walking, shopping, etc. It is the iPhone. The iPhone is designed more like a remote-control - always on and always trying to communicate with cell-towers.


LMAO My iphone must be a fluke it has an off button and I often enjoy using it.


----------



## NaeKid

oldsoldier said:


> LMAO My iphone must be a fluke it has an off button and I often enjoy using it.


Is your phone really "off" or is it in a suspend-mode?


----------



## backlash

It is completely off.
No signal going in or out.
You simply hold down the sleep button until the screen say slide to power off.
Slide the red bar and the phone is totally off.


----------



## NaeKid

Ahh .. that is good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Ravensoracle

The one thing that had me laughing for several minutes is with the How Stuff Worl's article explaining how cell-phone jammers worked.

The one line that had me rolling was

"Cell-phone jammers can be used in areas where radio transmissions are dangerous, (areas with a potentially explosive atmosphere), such as chemical storage facilities or grain elevators."

OK so how does blocking a radio signal with a *Stronger* radio signal sound like a good idea when you have to worry about radio signals igniting something flammable? The guy that wrote the article or especially the guy doing this has absolutely no idea how RF Transmissions work or how saturated any place is with RF signals. My wife asked what was so funny and had a good laugh herself when I told her.


----------



## Irene7999

Visor said:


> Are portable cell phone jammers illegal? This guy was using one as a prank on people the other day.


The FCC (Federal Communications Commission) in the United States has outlawed the sale and use of jammers because they can in theory interfere with emergency communications between police and rescue personnel, aid in criminal activity as well as disrupt medical equipment like pacemakers.

Even though jammers are illegal, it will be pretty difficult for the FCC to catch you. Triangulating the exact position of someone with a jammer will require some fancy hi-tech tracking gear and several personnel.

However if you do get busted using a (Illegal site) be prepared for a possible $11,000 fine. Remember, jammers are mainly intended for military or government use.


----------



## Magus

If you want to keep your phone from spying on you,have a pouch made for it lined with tinfoil or aluminum plate,nothing in,nothing out.


----------



## backlash

Magus said:


> If you want to keep your phone from spying on you,have a pouch made for it lined with tinfoil or aluminum plate,nothing in,nothing out.


Do like my BIL.
He says his cell phone is for his convenience so he only turns it on when he wants to make a call. 
His plan is around $10 a month with 30 minutes of usage and he never goes over.

Can't track it when it's off.


----------



## HarleyRider

I have the ultimate cellphone jammer..... a 15 year old stepdaughter. Believe me... NOTHING else gets through on that cellphone.


----------



## pdx210

i have an iphone and yes you can turn it off but there's no privacy with technology 

the iphone it has built in gps every picture you take with an iPhone adds a date time, phone serial number and location you can view this on your phone in photo albums/ camera roll / bottom right button that says "places"


----------



## promethiusan

The only way to be sure a cell phone is off is to remove the battery, which is why I don't own a iPhone. All cell phones can have software updates pushed to them over the cell network without the owners knowledge. A software update can make the phone look like it is off but still send room audio and GPS coordinates back over the cell network. This was done over 6 years ago by the FBI to bust organized crime figures by recording conversations from their cell phone microphones when thugs thought they had turned them off. Smart phones, being small computers make it even easier to get software loaded onto someones phone without their knowledge. Can you say virus?

The photos taken from smart phones often have data embedded called EXIF data. You can find free software that will read EXIF from jpg's. This data can be removed from the picture and you should make sure it is removed before uploading any pictures to the Internet.

The reality today is that if you carry a smartphone, use facebook or Google, you are voluntarily giving up some of your personal privacy. I have a smartphone and use Google, but I also am aware of the risks.

The off button on your phone is merely a the way you make a request to the software to turn off the device and it complies by shutting off its screen and hopefully everything else. If you can't remove the battery, then place it in a metal box/foil or get a cell jammer.


----------



## nj_m715

Same goes for OnStar.


----------



## worldengineer

Put it in the microwave, that will usually stop the dang thing from working.

I also have a problem with dish tv and landline phone, one tv remote will not work when the phone is in use. If I could just make it work the other way around.


----------



## The_Blob

pdx210 said:


> i have an iphone and yes you can turn it off but there's no privacy with technology
> 
> the iphone it has built in gps every picture you take with an iPhone adds a date time, phone serial number and location you can view this on your phone in photo albums/ camera roll / bottom right button that says "places"


this is just one of many ways that *criminals* are picking targets; Google Latitude, Location Aware, Friend Beacon, GPS Finder etc etc :gaah:


----------



## Mobster

northernontario said:


> Jeeze... just turn your phone off... or set it to vibrate.


This. :congrat:


----------



## efbjr

*Listen to Betty...*



promethiusan said:


> The reality today is that if you carry a smartphone, use facebook or Google, ...


"...It's a big waste of time!" 

-Betty White, on Saturday Night Live._


----------



## radioactivemedia143

As long as my knowledge is concern cell phone jammers is used in very sensitive area. every body can use Jammers is legal i am not sure.


----------



## bugmenot

Visor said:


> Are portable cell phone jammers illegal? This guy was using one as a prank on people the other day.


Its illegal in usa ,and Eur most country .... Necom-telecom


----------



## UrbanMan

I have tested commercial available cell phone and electronics jammers. The best of this lot looked like a cell phone charger plugged into the 12v cigarette plug receptacle and would interfere with a cell phone if the cell phone was used within 18 -24 inches. It had no effect on cell phones (voice or text) from the back seat nor RF voice transmitters used by the driver. Had absolutely no effect on GSM or Satellite transmitters magnetically attached to the undercarriage, even underneath the driver's area. So let the buyer beware. 

There are real cell phone jammer's used for DoD Electronic Attack, but you'll never see hem and even then their range and effectiveness is limited, unless on an low altitude airborne platform pushing alot of watts and targeted towards specific freqs. 

Much ado about nothing I'm afraid, but who knows where technology will be in 2 years? 

cheers
UrbanMan


----------



## Turtle

promethiusan said:


> The only way to be sure a cell phone is off is to remove the battery, which is why I don't own a iPhone. All cell phones can have software updates pushed to them over the cell network without the owners knowledge. A software update can make the phone look like it is off but still send room audio and GPS coordinates back over the cell network. This was done over 6 years ago by the FBI to bust organized crime figures by recording conversations from their cell phone microphones when thugs thought they had turned them off. Smart phones, being small computers make it even easier to get software loaded onto someones phone without their knowledge. Can you say virus?
> 
> The photos taken from smart phones often have data embedded called EXIF data. You can find free software that will read EXIF from jpg's. This data can be removed from the picture and you should make sure it is removed before uploading any pictures to the Internet.
> 
> The reality today is that if you carry a smartphone, use facebook or Google, you are voluntarily giving up some of your personal privacy. I have a smartphone and use Google, but I also am aware of the risks.
> 
> The off button on your phone is merely a the way you make a request to the software to turn off the device and it complies by shutting off its screen and hopefully everything else. If you can't remove the battery, then place it in a metal box/foil or get a cell jammer.


All very true. And I don't know that I would rely upon foil to completely block the signal. Take the battery out if you want privacy.


----------



## sailaway

Interesting, when I bring up google it tells me the street address of my office where I am sitting infront of my computer. (quote next entry up)


----------



## worldengineer

Don't forget to drop the sim card if their is one in it. 

Cell phones are tracked with a coarse trace (any phone) by using the last known cell tower it sent a signal or received a signal from. Which means that if you ever turned it on and a signal was found then you can be traced. They also use a fine GPS trace by triangulating your position with satellites. 

If you take the battery out go ahead and remove the sim card.


----------



## signalbuster

*How Do Cell Phone Jammers Work?*

Ever been annoyed at a someone chattering on his cell phone, while you are forced to listen to his bloody mouth? These cell phone users are loud and obnoxious, and talk while you're enjoying a meal at a restaurant or watching a movie at the theater. They talk in the bus or train, while you're commuting, and even in churches, mosques or other places of worship. They talk in the library or the museum, where people are expected to be quiet. They talk in the hospital, where sick people are trying to get better. They even talk in the school classroom, where other children are trying to learn. Do you get irritated by these chatterboxes? Well, don't worry, because a cell phone jammer will come to the rescue. In this article, you will get information about how do cell phone jammers work.
A mobile phone signal jammer is used by nightclub and casino owners to stop cell phone use in the building. The jammer also stops Internet use through Wi-Fi network and even blocks Bluetooth connections. The cell phone signal jammer also puts an end to text messaging, so students cannot SMS each other, while the teacher is trying to teach.
The range of a personal cell phone jammer can be from 10 meters to 100 meters. The jammer can also work at a distance or behind walls. Portable cell phone jammers are small and pocket-sized, and look like cell phones themselves. The jammer fits into a pack of cigarettes, so it is easy to hide. The jammer works well, even when it is in an enclosure. Larger cell phone jammers are more powerful and have a range that can be measured in miles.

A cell phone jammer has three antennas, one each for GSM (Global System for Mobile Communications), 3G (3rd Generation) and DCS (Distributed control system). The jammer works by broadcasting a white noise signal or a wave bubble. First, you have to charge the jammer for at least an hour. Then, you have to plug in the jammer, and turn it on, so cell phones in the proximity will have no service available and all calls are lost. Some cell phones switch to searching, which means their signal is knocked out. When you turn off the jammer, the signals normalize.
However, a cell phone jammer also blocks emergency calls made to doctors and first responders. For example, a jammer can stop the residents of a house to make a 911 call to the police, when thieves are burgling their house. This is why a jammer is illegal, according to telecommunications regulations in the United States. The FCC (Federal Communications Commission) thinks a jammer interferes with the public airwaves, and a jammer infringes on a person's right to use a cell phone. A jammer also interferes with medical devices, such as pacemakers, used by heart patients. You have to pay penalties, if you're found using a cell phone jammer.
Cell phone jammers are wanted by the federal government, law enforcement agencies and the military. In Iraq, terrorists use cell phones to trigger explosives. The U.S. Army can use a jammer to make mobile phones go dead, so that army technicians can deactivate the bomb. There may also be a law that allows officials to install jammers in prisons, to eliminate cell phone use by prison inmates.
You can buy a cell phone jammer on the Internet from foreign electronic companies.


----------



## lonewolf308

*Not Worth It...*

Oh yeah, they're very illegal and carry a price tag of about $500 and up. You have to buy them from overseas where they are legal, but once you take possession of it here, you are technically breaking the law.

If someone was so incline to brush off the risk factor and pony up that kind of money, there still lies one major problem. If the device doesn't work, breaks or is a box full of rocks, how would you seek to get your funds back from an overseas company for a device that is illegal for you to own? To much room for being scammed in my estimation.


----------



## nj_m715

Do you have a link to a law that says you can not own one? Are you talking about local or fed laws?


----------



## lonewolf308

nj_m715 said:


> Do you have a link to a law that says you can not own one? Are you talking about local or fed laws?


Federal. I've actually read the law online a while back. Something about if someone was jamming they could prevent someone else in the area from making emergency communications, like a 911 calls.

Goggle baby, Google...


----------



## nj_m715

You realize there's a difference between owning and operating? I'm not a law expert, but I haven't found anything that says you can not have one. Your post made it sound like you read something that I haven't. That's why I asked.


----------



## lonewolf308

nj_m715 said:


> You realize there's a difference between owning and operating? I'm not a law expert, but I haven't found anything that says you can not have one. Your post made it sound like you read something that I haven't. That's why I asked.


_A cell phone jammer is a device that emits signals in the same frequency range that cell phones use, effectively blocking their transmissions by creating strong interference. Someone using a cell phone within the range of a jammer will lose signal, but have no way of knowing a jammer was the reason. The phone will simply indicate poor reception strength.

With the ubiquitous use of cell phones, a backlash has occurred. While some people practice cell phone etiquette, many others noisily discuss their private, professional or mundane business in public areas, forcing everyone nearby to listen. On trains, subways, buses, in the grocery market, shopping mall and café, people are aggravating fellow citizens with their non-stop chit-chat. This has caused some people to take matters into their own hands. With a cell phone jammer in purse or pocket, jabbermouths can be turned off with the flip of a switch - and they won't be able to reconnect as long as the jammer is activated unless they move far enough away from the source.

It seems a tidy solution, however, there's a problem. Cell phone jammers are illegal in most countries - except to military, law enforcement and certain governmental agencies.

In the U.S. the FCC (Federal Communications Commission) makes certain frequencies available to broadcasters for public use. When an end-user pays to use that spectrum, jamming the signal is paramount to 'property theft.' The FCC is also concerned about potential "leakage" - of jammers interfering with frequencies outside the range of cell phones, like garage door openers or medical equipment; and it's worth noting that over 100,000 emergency calls are made each day from cell phones. Anyone caught manufacturing, selling, owning, or using a jammer in the U.S. is punishable by an $11,000 fine and up to a year in prison for each offense.

But the stiff penalty hasn't stopped proliferation of the devices, perhaps because the FCC has not held anyone accountable. According to one interview with Richard Welch, associate chief of the FCC's Enforcement Bureau, no actions have been taken by the FCC because "nobody has complained." This isn't surprising considering people can't tell the difference between being jammed and simply having poor signal strength which comes and goes with the best of phones even under normal circumstances.

Cell phone jammers are available in different styles and sizes from personal hand-held models that look like cell phones themselves, to units that resemble routers with multiple antennas, to even larger briefcase-style jammers. While personal jammers create a bubble of anywhere from 30 - 100 feet (9 - 30 meters) depending on the model, more powerful devices can create "dead space" of up to a mile (1.6 km) in radius. This can be useful around a Presidential motorcade, for example, to keep terrorists from detonating a bomb from miles away or even from outside the country. By wiring a cell phone to explosives the device can be triggered by simply placing a call to the phone, as was done in May 2002 by Palestinian militants in Tel Aviv when they targeted an Israeli fuel depot by rigging one of its fuel trucks.

Law enforcement also uses cell phone jammers in hostage situations to keep the suspect isolated, and in South America, banks use the devices to prevent robbers from tipping off outside accomplices to departing customers leaving with large withdrawals.

Proprietors of many kinds of businesses would like to use cell phone jammers. Restaurant owners and theater houses are just two examples of places that regularly receive complaints from patrons over cell phone abuse. Short of providing expensive metal shielding in the construction of the buildings to block cell phone signals, (which is legal), it's understandable that placing an inexpensive device in the back office to surreptitiously block cell phone usage in the establishment might be tempting. Hospitals would also like to jam cell phones which can interfere with medical equipment. Churches, libraries, courthouses and business owners that want to boost employee productivity are all examples of potential customers of cell jamming technologies.

Personal cell phone jammers start at about $250 (U.S.D.) and are widely available online despite their illegal status in most countries. The top manufacturers reportedly sell primarily to military and law enforcement but will sell the devices to anyone with the disclaimer that it is up to the buyer to make sure the device is legal in his or her country and that the buyer assumes all legal responsibility for buying, owning, or using the device.

The cell phone industry opposes the use of jammers and many have invested money in education towards cell phone etiquette as an alternative answer to the growing problem of discourteous cell phone users.

The Legal Issues

What's It Like?Cell-phone users don't know they're being jammed. The phones just indicate that there's no service or no signal from the network. The jammer simply interrupts the phone's ability to establish a link with the nearest cell-phone tower.

In the United States, United Kingdom, Australia and many other countries, blocking cell-phone services (as well as any other electronic transmissions) is against the law. In the United States, cell-phone jamming is covered under the Communications Act of 1934, which prohibits people from "willfully or maliciously interfering with the radio communications of any station licensed or authorized" to operate. In fact, the "manufacture, importation, sale or offer for sale, including advertising, of devices designed to block or jam wireless transmissions is prohibited" as well.

Jamming is seen as property theft, because a private company has purchased the rights to the radio spectrum, and jamming the spectrum is akin to stealing the property the company has purchased. It also represents a safety hazard because jamming blocks all calls in the area, not just the annoying ones. Jamming a signal could block the call of a babysitter frantically trying to contact a parent or a someone trying to call for an ambulance. _

_The Federal Communications Commission is charged with enforcing jamming laws. Under the U.S. rules, fines for a first offense can range as high as $11,000 for each violation or imprisonment for up to one year, and the device used may also be seized and forfeited to the government.

In most countries, it is illegal for private citizens to jam cell-phone transmission, but some countries are allowing businesses and government organizations to install jammers in areas where cell-phone use is seen as a public nuisance. In December 2004, France legalized cell-phone jammers in movie theaters, concert halls and other places with performances. France is finalizing technology that will let calls to emergency services go through. India has installed jammers in parliament and some prisons. It has been reported that universities in Italy have adopted the technology to prevent cheating. Students were taking photos of tests with their camera phones and sending them to classmates._


----------



## nj_m715

I understand all of that and I know it may seem like I'm splitting hairs, but that's how laws work. You need to read the works on the page, not read into it and make assumptions. Works like "should" or "shall" or "must" have different meanings, like "and" or "or". 

I know that jamming signals is against the law, but I haven't found anything that says I can not own a jammer. There is a big legal difference. I can own a ham radio w/o a license, but I am not allowed to transmit. I am allowed to own a baseball bat, but I'm not allowed to walk down the street hitting people. 

I didn't see anything in your post or post #4 of this thread that says I can't get one if I wanted to get one. 

I know, I know, Why would I want something that I am not allowed to turn on. Well, If someone could foresee a situation where you might need it and the risk vs benefit might be worth it to you turn it on. 
I own a short wave radio, but never got my license. I don't use it and I'm not breaking any laws. I can set it and listen all I want w/o any problems. Now if my area was flattened by a storm or some other life threatening situation arrises, I can transmit and call for help. I guess I might have to pay a fine, but I'd be alive to pay it. The risk/benefit is not worth it to me to chit chat every night, but there could be a time when it would be worth the risk for me to turn it on. 

As far a price goes, you can buy them all day long under $100. More powerful ones do cost more, but smaller ones are cheap. 

I'm not in the market for a jammer, but if someone was your statement that they are breaking the law by owning one and the over stated price might effect their choice. Again, I'm not a law expert but I haven't found anything that says you can't own one. Maybe you can, maybe you can't. I don't know. That's why I asked where you got this information:
In fact, the "manufacture, importation, sale or offer for sale, including advertising, of devices designed to block or jam wireless transmissions is prohibited" as well. Thanks


----------



## nj_m715

For example, I can say that in NJ you can have a car that make a lot of smoke OR a car that make a lot of noise, but you can not have a car that makes both smoke AND noise because it says so right here:

39:3-70 Loud, Defective or No Muffler

1 All motor vehicles having a combustion motor to be equipped with muffler.
2 Must prevent excessive or unusual noise and annoying smoke.

Notice how # 2 uses the word "and" not the word "or". Sure it's splitting hairs, but it makes all the difference in the world.

Now, I still take that info with a grain of salt because I found that law posted here, not right from the state. There could have been changes to the law or the site posting the info could have made a mistake. 
New Jersey Traffic Offense Attorney :: 39:1-1 Definitions :: Brielle, New Jersey Traffic Ticket Lawyer

Here's one that's more appropriate:
39:3-77 Unapproved Equipment or Devices

No person shall sell, offer or use any unapproved device or equipment for use on a motor vehicle.

It says you can not use or sell unapproved equipment. Notice that it doesn't say you can not OWN unapproved equipment. Sure, splitting hairs but again, it's a big difference.

I have not been able to dig up anything from a reliable source about owning jammers.


----------



## dataman19

Well said lonewolf308,
Great post...
..
But cell phone jammers don't just produce white noise..
You don't have to jamm all cell phone frequecies, just the Control Channel.
..
Cell phones work with a control channel... and at least five frequencies to communicate handset to base station. the control channel is the "controlling" channel. This is where the IP ping and channel grouping is assigned and reassigned. The RSL on the individual Base Receive channels is monitored to detect fading and gaining RSL. The fading and gaining RSL is monitored by more than one (usually three or more) tower sites. The Control channel is used to assign the talking channels... In other words, when you are traveling across town, your signal is monitored and as your signal is fading, yet gaining on "other" cell towers, the cell tower Master Control (MCSO) assigns a new cell channel group as you travel accross town. Your cell phone picks this up on the control channel and switches as you travel giving you a seamless talk channel.
..
Note here: If you are stationary and all the channels are in use, a roaming mobile handset will cause the tower to drop your call to assign the channel to a roaming cell phone. Roaming cell phones have priority over stationary cell phones. The longest connected stationary caller is dropped first, the next longest next, etc. If the system is loaded with roamers, the same rule is applied, the longest connected roamer is dropped to keep a shorter roamed connected.
..
Back to the jammers (or more correctly put - the interrupters....) The control channel uses 150% power ratio to all other talk channels. Because the control channel exercises positive control. So to cause a cell phone to go to "no service" you either transmit a "full spectrum signal", mask the control channel, or send a false "All Channels Occupied" Code 900 signal. Masking the control channel is the hardest feat, because it results in the control channel frequency hopping to attain positive lock. But transmitting a code 900 (all channels assigned signal) will result in the local handset dropping out and defaulting to monitor status - displaying the "no service" display.
..
Jammers are not illegal because of the communications act, that is a loose interpretation that has already been defeated in court on more than one occasion. Jammers are however illegal because they are essentially stealing the air space that is owned by someone else (the carriers). This has already been pointed out in sufficient detail here.
..
The presidential motorcade uses them (although not continuously- but they do use them). The FBI uses them, the Secret Service Uses them as well. Usually they give a lame excuse about the office having EMI screening - but in reality it is that shoebox sized spider stub in the ceiling....
...
The Cell Phone Company's don't like them because they interrupt their ability to generate billable air time, the FCC doesn't like them because they make the cell phone companies unhappy. Cell Phone jammers don't interfere with Public safety radios because the Emergency service radios aren't cell phones. White noise jammers affect everything, and are extremely easy to detect and search out - cell phone jammers are more difficult and clandestine.
..
There is a lot of misinformation out there. the adage that cell phone jammers interfere with Public Safety Radios is bogus. But the capability to interfere with cell phone service being able to call a 911 call center -valid....
..
then look at it from this point of view.... I am going to give you a real world application of a cell phone jammer application.
..
An apartment complex at 2225 West Indian School road in Phoenix, Arizona was being targeted by a car theft ring. They were amazingly successful and managed to steal five cars over a three week period. Even four on-site security guards were not effective enough. Enter a resident who not only owned a cell phone jammer, but an unlocked scanner with a recorder. On said recorder conversations were detected between individuals who were giving all clear, and heads up info (strange verbal signals). Then using a decoder the text messages were showing up with VIN numbers and Plate numbers to cars in the parking lot (more about VIN numbers later). So the stage was set... One Friday Evening on a three day weekend a group of text VINs were recorded, the following evening a trap was set (analysis indicated the thieves text VIN number one evening, and then steal the cars the next). Fisrt it was noticed that several parking lot light fixtures went inoperative for no reason (the bulbs were broken ???) Once the first cell phone conversation was monitored where the lookout reported where the security guards were - the cell phone jammer was activated (isolating the thieves from their look out). The lookout was identified when he stepped out of his car parked across the street from the Apartment complex entrance and held his phone up in the air, shaking it (the poor soul thought he could excite the cell phone gremlins and get them to work). two of the thieves were spotted inside the complex doing the same thing (ain't night vision great?). two other thieves were already in two of the vehicles, one being the apartment owner's truck. Security challenged them, one tried to run, the other two security guards cornered her. Two of the thieves brandished guns and threatened to shoot the security guard confronting them. Two of the other security staffed light the thieves up with little red dots and told them "go ahead shoot- we got you covered too...." Five car thieves were put face down on the ground, the spotters car was blocked by two other vehicles - the cell phone jammer was turned off and police called. The helicopter showed up and illuminated one security guard in the parking lot holding five people face down. This was the Apartment Owner/and husband of one of the other security guards guarding from cover. the two individuals who had the spotter cornered moved their vehicles just as the police cruiser rounded the corner. the thief shot forward and side swiped the approaching police car while attempting to get away (not a good idea, besides it screams ' "look at me"). He was pulled over and arrested by another police car five blocks away.
..
The five in the parking lot were apprehended (three had guns) and all of them had copies of car keys tagged with paper tags showing make model, color and license plates - And the partment complex they should be able to find them in. They also had twelve to fifteen keys??? Each!.
..
Later we found out that they were part of a major car theft ring that the police were trying to catch. Needless to say, they (the police) didn't have to work very hard, since the concerned citizens effectively did all the work for them. They police even located a shop where ten cars were already being stored after being stolen from other locations - along with three other thieves.
..
The neighborhood went car theft free for three years after that.
..
Morale of the story - If you are a car thief in Phoenix, Arizona - you may be able to hide from the police and get away with it. But don't make the mistake of invading the neighborhood of a former intelligence analyst and tech agent retiree... It just taint smart.....
...
So you see cell phone jammers have their place - they just aren't legal....
But then neither is car theft......
...
By the way - your vehicle VIN number has the key code for your car. When the US Congress bailed out the Car manufacturers' they dictated that they 9the car company's) had to streamline their dealer networks. this meant that a lot of dealerships closed across the country. Every one of those dealerships had a computer that maintained Key Code Indexes. These indexes allowed a dealer to make a copy of virtually any "ford, Chevy or GM Vehicle" vehicle key using the last seven digits of the vehicle VIN Number. RF ID keys, still no problem, you just plug a programmer into the Reader port on the vehicle, insert the new RF coded Key and turn it on and off like five times, the encoder beeps and the new key is also loaded into the computer anti-theft system. the key is to have access to the key coder index, which gives you access to the reprogramming unlock code as well.... So where do you think all those key code index computers went? Certified De-programers? Not - they went in the trash.... Some went into the enterprising hands of car theft rings. Meaning they can steal virtually any vehicle that they can get a VIN number for. The VIN Number is right there in the left hand top dash of every vehicle. Add to this the law that you cannot cover your VIN number and the thieves have a perfect cash machine.
...
Another wonderful Stimulus Plan success story. Our tax dollars at work, making life easier for criminals. But isn't that what Congress is all about. Making fellow criminals richer?
...
My wife and I put a stuffed frog or chickie over our VIN Numbers on our vehicles. Mine has a alligator. I have had only one policeman (actually a sheriffs deputy) at a traffic stop ever challenge me. To which I replied, oops, that;s supposed to be in the center - didn't notice that it slid over there (I put it back in the center of the dash and drove on - then slid it back to it's little corner where I like to keep it). You see - I don't want to give the thieves a chance to copy my VIN numbers, especially after seeing how fast they can get away with the vehicle when they have a key.
...
Dave
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## musketjim

*phone scrambler*

Actually I'm more interested in cell phone scramblers. Any ideas?


----------



## Tweto

dataman19; thanks for posting the story.

Here is what I learned from the story. Bad guys were stupider then the good guys are smart. The bad guys were stupid enough to keep stealing from the same location. If they had changed their location every night. they would be on the street stealing more. 

Another thing, if the crooks had the keys they could steal the cars in broad daylight and nobody would know.

And the last but more important. If you don't want to worry about your car or truck being stole then drive older less valuable vehicles.


----------



## Andy-Woods1900

*abcnews*



Visor said:


> Are portable cell phone jammers illegal? This guy was using one as a prank on people the other day.


It might look like a walkie talkie, but that little box is more powerful than you think. When a cell phone jammer is turned on it can block any cell phone service in the area. Using one isn't only a federal crime but it could result in a $16,000 fine and jail time.

But that didn't stop Eric, a man in Philadelphia, who was fed up with the chatty cell phone talkers on the SEPTA 44 bus. According to NBC 10 in Philadelphia, Eric would fire up that very jammer when he didn't want to hear the conversations.

"A lot of people are extremely loud, no sense of just privacy or anything. When it becomes a bother, that's when I screw on the antenna and flip the switch," Eric told NBC 10.

Eric claimed that he didn't know it was illegal to block a cell phone signal, and thought it was a "gray area." He said he was under the impression that it was only illegal when blocking television or radio signals.

But even so, he wasn't very apologetic about his actions.

"I guess I'm taking the law into my own hands and, quite frankly, I'm proud of it," he told NBC 10.

Jammers like the one used in this case are illegal for reasons including that they could prevent cell phone communication in emergencies and because they can block other important signals such as police radio and other two-way radios.

Since finding out it is illegal, Eric said he planned to dispose of the jammer he bought, which ABC News estimated cost $300.

But the bigger issue is that Eric isn't alone in this jamming practice.

Jammers are easy to buy at sites like phonejammer.com and jammerall.com, and Forbes reported that others in the New Jersey and New York area are using them, as well. Maybe Eric's story will remind them all of just how illegal using that powerful device is.


----------



## kappydell

some prank. right up there with the old 'bionic ears'. illegal. but i would be more worried about getting caught and stomped by the victims....


----------



## Andy-Woods1900

*should he punish with higher fine?*

as we know, a man used a cell phone blocker on a public bus to create a cell phone dead zone. and finally, he was punished at more than 10 thousand dollars.

do you think, is it reasonable? could the device use in public?


----------



## Davarm

A better, and possibly more effective solution than a fine would be to just turn him over to the passengers on the bus. Keep the incident at the lowest possible level and keep the government out of it.

I do have to admit, though, It CAN be kind of annoying when people in public are so tied up with their phones that are oblivious to everything else around them. 

I'll bet he did get some good short lived entertainment out of it.


----------



## Padre

backlash said:


> I have 2 iPhones and they both have off buttons.
> Never seen a phone you couldn't turn off.
> All cell phones are constantly trying to contact a cell tower whenever it is on.
> If they didn't you couldn't move while you talked.


Where is it? The Iphone has a SLEEP button, not an off button. Apple claims that you can shut off all coms by putting it in sleep mode, but I am not so sure about that...


----------



## Padre

nj_m715 said:


> You realize there's a difference between owning and operating? I'm not a law expert, but I haven't found anything that says you can not have one. Your post made it sound like you read something that I haven't. That's why I asked.


From the FCC

Operations
Blocking & Jamming

The operation of transmitters designed to jam or block wireless communications is a violation of the Communications Act of 1934, as amended ("Act"). See 47 U.S.C. Sections 301, 302a, 333. The Act prohibits any person from willfully or maliciously interfering with the radio communications of any station licensed or authorized under the Act or operated by the U.S. government. 47 U.S.C. Section 333. The manufacture, importation, sale or offer for sale, including advertising, of devices designed to block or jam wireless transmissions is prohibited. 47 U.S.C. Section 302a(b). Parties in violation of these provisions may be subject to the penalties set out in 47 U.S.C. Sections 501-510. Fines for a first offense can range as high as $11,000 for each violation or imprisonment for up to one year, and the device used may also be seized and forfeited to the U.S. government.


----------



## nj_m715

Padre said:


> From the FCC
> 
> Operations
> Blocking & Jamming
> 
> The operation of transmitters designed to jam or block wireless communications is a violation of the Communications Act of 1934, as amended ("Act"). See 47 U.S.C. Sections 301, 302a, 333. The Act prohibits any person from willfully or maliciously interfering with the radio communications of any station licensed or authorized under the Act or operated by the U.S. government. 47 U.S.C. Section 333. The manufacture, importation, sale or offer for sale, including advertising, of devices designed to block or jam wireless transmissions is prohibited. 47 U.S.C. Section 302a(b). Parties in violation of these provisions may be subject to the penalties set out in 47 U.S.C. Sections 501-510. Fines for a first offense can range as high as $11,000 for each violation or imprisonment for up to one year, and the device used may also be seized and forfeited to the U.S. government.


I still didn't see "possession" listed in there. Again, I'm not saying you are allowed to have one, but I have not found anything that says you can not.


----------



## Redtail

I think that the FCC made the wise decision not to prohibit ownership just so that they didn't have to go through the herculean and potentially even orwellian task of confiscating them.


----------



## TheLazyL

Padre said:


> Where is it? The Iphone has a SLEEP button, not an off button. Apple claims that you can shut off all coms by putting it in sleep mode, but I am not so sure about that...


Breifly depressing the button on the top right corner puts the iPhone in sleep mode.

Depressing and holding the button on the top right corner untill the screen shows "slide to power off" and when you slide the red arrow to the right will turn the iPhone off.


----------



## Moby76065

http://www.infostream.biz/MT90X-military-jammer.html


----------



## LongRider

Visor said:


> Are portable cell phone jammers illegal? This guy was using one as a prank on people the other day.


Dropping a gear on my bike and riding next to the window of a driving cell phone user is not illegal. But is entertaining as hell, I especially like the part where the veins on their forehead pop out and start throbbing


----------



## learn2survive-net

Yes they are illegal and can sometimes be dangerous (if you're in a building that uses them for instance, the ordinary phones are down and you need to call for a paramedic, etc.)... Cell phone jammers do not have a practical use (beyond preventing you from using a cell phone when cheating on exams or to force you to use locally situated Payphones which often feature exorbitant calling rates) however, GPS jammers which work in the same manner, are useful for preventing unauthorized persons from tracking your movements using surreptitiously deployed GPS tracking devices... however, if using such a device (which is not illegal strangely enough) one should be aware that the GPS navigation system in your cellular phone or in your vehicle will not work either.


----------



## LongRider

learn2survive-net said:


> Cell phone jammers do not have a practical use


:gaah:
Except saving lives because self inconsiderate baby killing jackoffs think their phone call is more important than your life and use cell phones while driving.

:soapboxrant:
Personally I think it should be justifiable homicide to shoot anyone talking on the phone while driving. Provided it does not cause injury or damage or death to innocent people.

Try riding a motorcycle in any metropolitan area for a couple of months, than tell me cell phone jammers do not have a practical use


----------



## zombieresponder

LongRider said:


> :gaah:
> Except saving lives because self inconsiderate baby killing jackoffs think their phone call is more important than your life and use cell phones while driving.
> 
> :soapboxrant:
> Personally I think it should be justifiable homicide to shoot anyone talking on the phone while driving. Provided it does not cause injury or damage or death to innocent people.
> 
> Try riding a motorcycle in any metropolitan area for a couple of months, than tell me cell phone jammers do not have a practical use


I've seen people reading books/newspapers, putting on makeup, talking to their passengers, and all sorts of other things while they should have been paying attention to piloting the 4,000 lb vehicle they were in the operators seat of.

On the other hand, I've had a retard on a harley decide to play chicken with me while he was passing on the blind side of a hill, and I've seen no small number of other ones pulling wheelies at 70-80 mph, wearing flip flops, shorts, and no helmet. Eventually they'll end up as a greasy streak on the asphalt, so it's sort of a self limiting problem.

What I'd like to see happen in all these cases is them being pulled over, beaten with a lead filled hickory baton, their license revoked, their vehicle confiscated, and them left on the side of the road.


----------



## promethiusan

Padre said:


> Where is it? The Iphone has a SLEEP button, not an off button. Apple claims that you can shut off all coms by putting it in sleep mode, but I am not so sure about that...





TheLazyL said:


> Breifly depressing the button on the top right corner puts the iPhone in sleep mode.
> 
> Depressing and holding the button on the top right corner untill the screen shows "slide to power off" and when you slide the red arrow to the right will turn the iPhone off.


Again, all the button pressing and finger sliding in the world will not make sure your iPhone is really off. If you want to believe what you read in your owners manual, thats fine, but the iPhone is completely software controlled, it can pretend to be in sleep mode or power off mode if it were so programmed to do so. All smart phones have been designed to be tracking devices that can make phone calls and in most all cases have a "silent answer mode" built in to their software that once activated will answer a call and transmit room audio but appear to the owner to be not in use.

I'm an engineer with many years experience in both software and communications, what I am telling you is not some far fetched theory. Every button push response and everything you see on your screen are all under the control of software routines that are programmed on the smart phone device and those very same software routines can be changed from the cell provider side of the network without your knowledge.


----------



## promethiusan

learn2survive-net said:


> Yes they are illegal and can sometimes be dangerous (if you're in a building that uses them for instance, the ordinary phones are down and you need to call for a paramedic, etc.)... Cell phone jammers do not have a practical use (beyond preventing you from using a cell phone when cheating on exams or to force you to use locally situated Payphones which often feature exorbitant calling rates) however, GPS jammers which work in the same manner, are useful for preventing unauthorized persons from tracking your movements using surreptitiously deployed GPS tracking devices... however, if using such a device (which is not illegal strangely enough) one should be aware that the GPS navigation system in your cellular phone or in your vehicle will not work either.


If you read the post by DATAMAN19 in this thread you will see where he gave you a really great example of a practical application of a cell phone jammer. You should read it, as it would appear he is very intelligent and has some experience with "intelligence". ***tosses DATAMAN19 a challenge coin***

While using a GPS jammer will prevent your phone from reporting your GPS coordinates, it will not prevent your location from being approximated by cell tower signal strengths. While that location data will not be as precise as GPS coordinates, it will clearly show the difference between you at your house and you at the at the house of your mistress.


----------



## promethiusan

zombieresponder said:


> What I'd like to see happen in all these cases is them being pulled over, beaten with a lead filled hickory baton, their license revoked, their vehicle confiscated, and them left on the side of the road.


Where I come from, this would be considered a somewhat less elegant and more of a "brute force" solution methodology. I must admit though, it would be highly effective and lead filled hickory batons are less expensive than cell phone jammers.


----------



## LongRider

zombieresponder said:


> I've seen people reading books/newspapers, putting on makeup, talking to their passengers, and all sorts of other things while they should have been paying attention to piloting the 4,000 lb vehicle they were in the operators seat of.
> 
> On the other hand, I've had a retard on a harley decide to play chicken with me while he was passing on the blind side of a hill, and I've seen no small number of other ones pulling wheelies at 70-80 mph, wearing flip flops, shorts, and no helmet. Eventually they'll end up as a greasy streak on the asphalt, so it's sort of a self limiting problem.
> 
> What I'd like to see happen in all these cases is them being pulled over, beaten with a lead filled hickory baton, their license revoked, their vehicle confiscated, and them left on the side of the road.


Not sure how that is relevant to the topic. As you may recall my post was in response to 


learn2survive-net said:


> Cell phone jammers do not have a practical use


That said agreed there are idiots of all kinds on the road as there is no common sense requirement for a drivers license. The difference with cell phones is in an urban area you see these morons on the phone 20 to 50 times in a single day, every day. Every one of them endangering lives as a direct result of their cell phone use. That I seriously believe should warrant the use of lethal force


----------



## airdrop

*Not good*



esecuritytec said:


> E-Security Technology Co.,Ltd. was established by Zhejiang Government in 2000, focusing on the development and marketing of Security and telecom products Now E-Security is the foremost innovator in the field of RFjamming, In countering the ever growing threat of remotely controlled improvised explosive devices (RCIEDs), E-Security has invested heavily in the development of a range of State-of-the-art, multi band, very high power jamming systems ,Vehicular Jamming system,Multi band Jamming system,Indoor and Outdoor Jammers(Cellphone Jammers,Gps Jammers,Wireless camera jammers


If the evil empire wanted to came for you and didn't want any interferance they just isolate you ,flip the switch an no help comes.


----------



## Johnpush

airdrop said:


> If the evil empire wanted to came for you and didn't want any interferance they just isolate you ,flip the switch an no help comes.


not really, for this cell phone jammer,some place are allowed and it brings more convenience to our life...i know that someone use the cell phone jammer at school ..the kids are not able to use there phone because it causes the phone to look like there is no service...so that they can pay attention on the class


----------



## dcliquor

The "authorized" users don't have to use this out of the box stuff. When there there was a crown of "Occupy Walstreet" protesters who wanted to move around the city to some predetermined destinations, the Homeland Security just 'dropped' cell phone tower reception. That may seem funny to you, depending on your political point of view, but what if that was you out there, your belief, your flag? Your cell phone is useless in a real emergency. During the East Coast Earthquake, how many cell phone calls went through? Few.


----------



## cnsper

Johnpush said:


> not really, for this cell phone jammer,some place are allowed and it brings more convenience to our life...i know that someone use the cell phone jammer at school ..the kids are not able to use there phone because it causes the phone to look like there is no service...so that they can pay attention on the class


Sure, I want them jamming signals at my kids school so that the next time some freak shooter enters the school, no one can call for help. It is easy to get them to pay attention in class if you have parents that are doing their job.


----------



## ram91648

cnsper said:


> Sure, I want them jamming signals at my kids school so that the next time some freak shooter enters the school, no one can call for help. It is easy to get them to pay attention in class if you have parents that are doing their job.


At my wife's school, students must turn their phones off while in class. If one is heard ringing or the student is caught using it or trying to record anything in the class, the phone is taken and not returned until there is a meeting with the parent, the teacher and the school attorney. Second offense, 3 day suspension. They've never had a third offense. Cut and dry, no negotiations. This has been challenged and upheld in court. Students are in school to learn, not play games and text their friends. Cell phones are a convenience, not a necessity. If you want to contact your child during the school day, call the school and the message will be relayed or the child will return your call when possible. In the case of an emergency they will be brought to the phone immediately. Simple policy and it has worked just fine for a couple years now with no complaints accept from those "Phone Fanatics" who think it's a constitutional right to disrupt classes or distract other students with their idiotic activities with their phone. Try doing it on your job. Oh, and as far as calling for help? The staff is perfectly qualified and able to make those necessary calls. It's part of being an adult with better judgement than a purple haired teen with an ear ring in their eyebrow or nose.


----------



## dataman19

OK - I'll show my ignorance: What is a "Challenge Coin"????
...
We live in a supposed "open" society. This does not mean we are all supposed to be ignorant snobs. By this, I mean we should all be mindful and respectful of those around us - it is what a civilized society does. When I say "we" I MEAN WE.
...
Too many people think "they are the center of attention" and think "They are the only ones that deserve respect"... This is why cell phone jammers are so widespread (yes I let the cat out of the bag - there are a lot of cell phone jammers out there).
...
People are not supposed to use abusive and culturally offensive language in public - but they do. They aren't supposed to lie cheat and steal - yet that goes on as well. Fact is, the more people you have, the more social ingrates you will have. So if the social ingrates average say 0.05% - then a city with say 10,000 people will have at least 500 social ingrates. But swell the population to say 1,000,000 and now you have 500,000 - THAT's A LOT!!!!
...
Fact is, we have sheep and we have leaders - then we have the "others". I am not pointing fingers, just clarifying.
...
Fact: Owning a cell phone jammer is "not illegal", there are numerous reasons for owning one (1- It's Neat, 2- Look what I've got!, 3-I want to study the principal of design [ie: design concept], 4-Just because I want one. 5-I want to break the law....).
..
The only cell phone jammers being deployed with US Forces in Afghanistan are the "Guard Control Frequency" types. Since the guard channel is telemetry based, it cannot initiate or terminate a call - but over riding the guard (ie: control channel) renders "all" cell phones in the vicinity inoperable. This is the only legitimate use for a cell phone jammer - and it falls within the area of preserving life and limb.
...
Using a cell phone jammer to shut up a loud mouth in the bank teller line that is annoying you is not a legitimate use (although it may seem like one), and it is not a public service gesture (that's also debateable). But man, seeing that puzzled look on that idiot's face and watching them hold their phone up and shake it trying to get it to work - priceless.....
..
As already stated, most pocket jammers have an effective range on only 100 to 500 feet (I have seen them work out to 1,200 feet. 1,200 feet is a large stretch, and how are you going to know whether there is someone in a nearby apartment having a heart attack? You cannot. Which is why they are illegal to use.
...
Still, there is a lot of valid issues with our use of the 800MHz thru 1.01GHz spectrum. The old "Global" Tropospheric Communications band - which is why the Tropo Radios around the globe have been shut off - to make way for the idiot radios (ie the cell phones). Let's clear the air - Cell phones have no real emergency communications value. In a real disaster their use is higly limited and ineffective - because everyone is calling their neighbor next door to ask them if they are still alive (I compare this to the eMails of the 1970's thru the 1990's. If you are old enough you will remember : Phone rings, Hey Dave, did you get my eMail I just sent you?  I answer: " No, why did you call me?" Caller: "to see if you got my eMail." Me: Dah, if and when I get your eMail I will simply reply - why are you calling me to ask if I got your eMail? Isn't that kinda negating your reason for sending me an eMail?"
...
I rest my case...
Dave R. Mason
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Erick3758

1000000 x .05 is 50000


----------



## ram91648

Where can I get a reasonably priced cell phone jammer?


----------



## BillM

dataman19 said:


> OK - I'll show my ignorance: What is a "Challenge Coin"????
> ...
> We live in a supposed "open" society. This does not mean we are all supposed to be ignorant snobs. By this, I mean we should all be mindful and respectful of those around us - it is what a civilized society does. When I say "we" I MEAN WE.
> ...
> Too many people think "they are the center of attention" and think "They are the only ones that deserve respect"... This is why cell phone jammers are so widespread (yes I let the cat out of the bag - there are a lot of cell phone jammers out there).
> ...
> People are not supposed to use abusive and culturally offensive language in public - but they do. They aren't supposed to lie cheat and steal - yet that goes on as well. Fact is, the more people you have, the more social ingrates you will have. So if the social ingrates average say 0.05% - then a city with say 10,000 people will have at least 500 social ingrates. But swell the population to say 1,000,000 and now you have 500,000 - THAT's A LOT!!!!
> ...
> Fact is, we have sheep and we have leaders - then we have the "others". I am not pointing fingers, just clarifying.
> ...
> Fact: Owning a cell phone jammer is "not illegal", there are numerous reasons for owning one (1- It's Neat, 2- Look what I've got!, 3-I want to study the principal of design [ie: design concept], 4-Just because I want one. 5-I want to break the law....).
> ..
> The only cell phone jammers being deployed with US Forces in Afghanistan are the "Guard Control Frequency" types. Since the guard channel is telemetry based, it cannot initiate or terminate a call - but over riding the guard (ie: control channel) renders "all" cell phones in the vicinity inoperable. This is the only legitimate use for a cell phone jammer - and it falls within the area of preserving life and limb.
> ...
> Using a cell phone jammer to shut up a loud mouth in the bank teller line that is annoying you is not a legitimate use (although it may seem like one), and it is not a public service gesture (that's also debateable). But man, seeing that puzzled look on that idiot's face and watching them hold their phone up and shake it trying to get it to work - priceless.....
> ..
> As already stated, most pocket jammers have an effective range on only 100 to 500 feet (I have seen them work out to 1,200 feet. 1,200 feet is a large stretch, and how are you going to know whether there is someone in a nearby apartment having a heart attack? You cannot. Which is why they are illegal to use.
> ...
> Still, there is a lot of valid issues with our use of the 800MHz thru 1.01GHz spectrum. The old "Global" Tropospheric Communications band - which is why the Tropo Radios around the globe have been shut off - to make way for the idiot radios (ie the cell phones). Let's clear the air - Cell phones have no real emergency communications value. In a real disaster their use is higly limited and ineffective - because everyone is calling their neighbor next door to ask them if they are still alive (I compare this to the eMails of the 1970's thru the 1990's. If you are old enough you will remember : Phone rings, Hey Dave, did you get my eMail I just sent you? I answer: " No, why did you call me?" Caller: "to see if you got my eMail." Me: Dah, if and when I get your eMail I will simply reply - why are you calling me to ask if I got your eMail? Isn't that kinda negating your reason for sending me an eMail?"
> ...
> I rest my case...
> Dave R. Mason
> Phoenix, AZ


If I understand the law, it isn't illegal to have a cell phone jammer, it just is illegal to turn it on ?


----------



## LongRider

dataman19 said:


> This is the only legitimate use for a cell phone jammer - and it falls within the area of preserving life and limb.


You obviously do not ride a motorcycle and have not had a dozen or more near death experiences a day due to some baby killing jackoff believing their phone call is more important than the lives they endanger with their inattentive driving.

Personally I think it should be justifiable self defense to shoot anyone on the phone while driving. If I am ever on a jury where a biker kills someone for talking on the phone while driving, they will never find him guilty.


----------



## dataman19

Erick3758 said:


> 1000000 x .05 is 50000


I stand corrected on the math..
Still - that's a lot....


----------



## musketjim

I'm still more interested in cell phone scramblers. Any ideas?


----------



## LongRider

burtpulizzi said:


> Still you have chances of getting disturbed with your most loved ones and close friend chatting near you on the cell phone. At such hours, if you really care for your free time then you need to buy a cell phone jammer.


Not in my house. Folks that do not understand common courtesy get their cell phones destroyed no problem. Talk on a phone while I am watching a movie folks must be crazy.



musketjim said:


> I'm still more interested in cell phone scramblers. Any ideas?


For cell security buy a disposable use cash only. Buy time on a card use cash only for the card. Throw away every few months.


----------



## janisekoestner2

Turtle said:


> All very true. And I don't know that I would rely upon foil to completely block the signal. Take the battery out if you want privacy.


I think there are many other ways to make cell phone off besides taking out the batteries. For example, phone jammer. When it is applied, all cell phones in a certain area cannot work.


----------

